# Vanilla extract as gnat repellant



## NewbieShepherdGirl

The gnats are thick here right now and they have been driving me and Sasha nuts (I'm actually somewhat allergic to their bites it turns out, and they just annoy the heck out of my girl) so I asked around and apparently vanilla extract is a good gnat repellent so I put some on me and sash (some on her ears, muzzle ((but not on the actual nose)) and a little down her back. Is this ok or is it something I should not put in her in the future? 

Unrelated, I heard of you grow catnip that will also keep them away, any idea if that's true or not?


----------



## KZoppa

I've heard the vanilla extract trick but never tried it. For the catnip, I've no idea there. How'd the vanilla work out?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

So far so good. I watched a gnat fly up to me, hover near my arm and then fly away.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

It does have the side effect of making you smell like a cookie though lol!


----------



## KZoppa

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> So far so good. I watched a gnat fly up to me, hover near my arm and then fly away.


sweet. I'll have to give it a try sometime. Gnats are a big problem here along with the freaking flies. 



NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> It does have the side effect of making you smell like a cookie though lol!


 
Hey can't complain about that!


----------



## Cheyanna

I think I just found my new perfume.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

I plan on growing catnip for my cats, so I guess I'll find out if that trick works. As for the vanilla extract, do you put it on every time you go out or just once a day kinda thing? I wonder if it works for anything else? I need to find something to keep mosquitos away..I seen lots of them and Gnats to.


----------



## kiya

I've been using this spray PetFresh? Organic Products for your Pets seems to be ok. I got the Bite Blocker for myself and so far so good I hate spraying myself but mosquitos are horrible by me. Unfortunately it doesn't smell like perfume, at all.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Cheyanna said:


> I think I just found my new perfume.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't remember where I read/saw this (I'm a documentary/nonfiction junkie) but apparently using vanilla as a perfume of sorts actually can attract men because they associate it with growing up which gives them a positive feeling. Just a random fun factoid. lol 



llombardo said:


> I plan on growing catnip for my cats, so I guess I'll find out if that trick works. As for the vanilla extract, do you put it on every time you go out or just once a day kinda thing? I wonder if it works for anything else? I need to find something to keep mosquitos away..I seen lots of them and Gnats to.


On me I apply it once a day because I shower/sweat/whatever. That being said, because it's...I dunno almost an oil type deal of sorts (basically meaning thin) it doesn't take much. On Sasha I have only applied it once (need to do so again probably) since I posted and she still smells faintly of vanilla on her head. I don't know if it works for anything else..it would be nice if it worked for mosquitoes as well, but the old timers that come into where I work tell me this is not the case. 

**UPDATE** For any who are curious, I talked with a vet the other day and they said it should not be harmful to your pet to use it. Obviously all dogs are different, so if your pet seems to be having a reaction to it then take it in, but on the whole it should be fine.

Also, it needs to be real vanilla extract, not imitation or whatever.


----------



## Jenny720

These are great tips. I find these gnats more of a nusance then any year. I also don't remember then biting. Over my brothers we went for a walk to a local park and he had probably 12 or bites on each arm from gnats. He also said he used off repellant earlier in the day they seemed to be after him the most.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I live in South Florida and we have tons of gnats down here. I started using the REAL vanilla extract 2 years ago. It works to keep gnats from biting but they still buzz within inches which I find so annoying. Sweating in 90° weather requires I spritz myself down about every 2 hours if I'm lucky. Poor Traveler has them dive bombing his eyes and hasn't had much luck with the vanilla either.

In my opinion, vanilla is ok but it sure isn't all it's cracked up to be-at least down here in the 'Glades where bugs are in abundance and a whole lot bigger.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Hineni7

Lemon and lavender essential oils are supposed to ward gnats away.. The actual plants as well, if planted around house can greatly minimize the little buggers


----------



## WIBackpacker

Absorbine JR (the bottle with green cap) is the best deep woods gnat repellent I've ever found. We keep a bottle in the tackle box when we go fishing, an old trick from my Grandpa. You can dab it on the back of your hand and smear across your face, it really helps. 


Pain Relieving Liquid - Absorbine Jr


Goodbye Sandfly is a super product, essential oil based, but it's expensive and you have to order it from NZ. It also repels chiggers/sand flies/sand fleas, but for gnats, nothing beats Absorbine IMO.


----------

